# Finally got most of my bees down south for the winter



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Just came home from S Ga. Beautiful weather down there right now. 67 degrees when I was unloading my trucks/trailers. Woohoo!


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Little late or was that your plan


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh its really late but better late then never. Im not that worried. I will just do a little later splits on them. Give me a run down once or twice to check them out and pamper them a bit in latter part of Feb. Most of them are looking to be 9 frames of bees right after I got them off the truck/trailer so they are good and strong. Shouldn't be an issue.

I was hoping Mark would have met me there with his skidsteer so I wouldnt have to cart mine down there. Oh well. Such is life.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey man glad to see you got them down again. You are not to late. If the weather gets right you will be right on time. Been some good days down there but some colder days too. We have had a lot more colder weather this year. Lets hope for a early spring and less rain


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

scokat said:


> Little late or was that your plan


It's never too late unless you take them down the same day as they are needed in NY. I know a guy who often took his bees to FL from NY in January. So, it does seem a little late to do it, but it isn't too late. If that make sense.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> I was hoping Mark would have met me there with his skidsteer so I wouldnt have to cart mine down there. Oh well. Such is life.


:lpf:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

ga.beeman said:


> Lets hope for a early spring and less rain


Less rain? The whole SE is still in drought. You need rain.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

They been getting rain. I am seeing water in the ditches down there again. Just loaded up my truck last night with the last of them. Ill be heading back down tomorrow right after my day job. Mark, you gonna meet me this time so I can leave my skidsteer at home?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bring them up here and I will unload them for you. It's almost as warm here as it is in GA.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh. I hope you are not talking about -20 at your house in NY. You in Conway area now?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No, in NY.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I think my bees are warmer at my house -8 this am than yours.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought you were looking at getting a bigger truck? that on hold for awhile? would save on trips down if you have a big flatbed.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

HAHA. Actually I was looking at Ford L9000s and step deck trailers. I could probably get both for under 20K. Cash is a bit tight right this second and I can rent a tractor and trailer. My new truck only got 7MPG on the run down so what its costing me in fuel I SHOULD have rented one and hauled them with that.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

ya, really, the big rigs are averaging 8-12 mpg.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

The guys I talked to said they only see about 5.5 - 6.5 loaded on their trucks. Probably depending upon how much HP their engine is rated at. You know, bigger injectors = more power and less fuel efficiency.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Sqkcrk we are not in a drought . We reached our average rainfall for the year at the end of August. And it has rained a lot since then. Growing bee last spring down here was terrible . Cold and rainy. Hope to never see another spring like that. Bees look good so far this year.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine greeted me with stings and pooped all over my new white truck this past Sunday.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

ga.beeman said:


> Sqkcrk we are not in a drought . We reached our average rainfall for the year at the end of August. And it has rained a lot since then. Growing bee last spring down here was terrible . Cold and rainy. Hope to never see another spring like that. Bees look good so far this year.


How's your water table? SC water table has been well below normal for 10 years.

I get your point though. May you get what you need.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

The drought in the southeast was pretty much erased over the past wetter than normal year. I don't have cumulative totals, but we got about 62 inches of rain here where I live with similar numbers across the rest of the southeast. Normal is in the 40 to 48 inch range.

http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes we have had drought and then to much rain. the last few years has been very unusual. Don't know how to plan your game plan for the year because every year is so different.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Well now all my bees are finally resting in the balmy southern weather. Just got back last night and Mark didn't even show up to unload my bees for me :s


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

GPS wasn't working right.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Well new truck had check engine light pop on and my milage went to 4.5 loaded. I only had a 29,500 lbs load.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Your new truck? What was the light about? What's your GVWR?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

GVWR is 19,500 and GVCWR is 38K. First load was a bit heavier and I got 6.7 ave in the hills and 7.5 once I hit Carolinas.

Not sure what the problem is with the truck. I couldn't get a Dodge dealer enroute to look at it. They were all just kicking the can down the road litterally. I will be dropping it off at the local Dodge dealer this evening.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cold weather? R u taking it back to where u bought it from?


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Brian,

Just returned from SC last night. Moved bees to out yards and did some feeding. Don't feel bad about the skidder, my guy canceled last minute so I hand loaded 120 off pallets, then back on, not that bad really but the back said- hey didn't we go to pallets to avoid this pain!!! as you said, such as life. Let me know if I can hitch a ride back up north this spring!!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Ron. That shouldnt be a problem in the spring time.  After moving them with the new truck I should have just rented a semi which is what I am planning this spring. I will most likely have a semi and a half so I can swing by and grab the other half and run yours north. I got back about 10pm last night. I had to stop by and drop some equipment off at Lynns on the way home which caused us to drink a few beers and BS way too long about how to effectively kill your bees, er I mean keep your bees.

Mark, I bought the truck out of Tx as it came with a 12 foot CM flatbed. There is a Dodge dealer in Johnstown NY that can work on the 5500s so its headed there right after I get home.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

papar said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Just returned from SC last night. Moved bees to out yards and did some feeding. Don't feel bad about the skidder, my guy canceled last minute so I hand loaded 120 off pallets, then back on, not that bad really but the back said- hey didn't we go to pallets to avoid this pain!!! as you said, such as life. Let me know if I can hitch a ride back up north this spring!!


Wouldn't a tag along trailer and using the deck of your truck have been better even w/ multiple trips?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

tag trailer and deck bed better than what?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A gooseneck trailer. Ron bought a gooseneck trailer and doesn't have a skidsteer of his own. I think he told me that he bought the gooseneck because he doesn't have a very long deck on his truck.

Ron, have u considered buying a small Bobcat and carrying it on the head of your gooseneck trailer?


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Mark,
Could have rented a bobcat but it would have meant another round trip back to the yard. I did make arrangements for an operator w/bobcat but he never showed so being somewhat frustraited at that point I just started throwing hives up on my truck to just get it over with. 

Yes Brian they tried to kill my bees but 80% made it anyway, rats!!!


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes I did get a gooseneck and what a pleasure to tow compared to my previous tag along. I hope to get a bobcat in the next couple years- I thought I could get away with hiring operators with machines but for me it hasn't always worked out and has been expensive to boot. I am actually considering going back to bottom boards but modify them so they can clip into pallets. Once my hive numbers increase and pollination becomes more likely then the expense might be better justified.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It is too bad that your help was not dependable.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah you guys are so close together cant Mark help ya out Ron? 

Maybe the problem will be unloading them here in NY, but maybe thats not a problem either. If I pick up your hives and run them north I can always run them and set them down where you have them in NY. I promise not to gouge.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> Yeah you guys are so close together cant Mark help ya out Ron?


Had he paid me to go south in my truck rather than my van this last trip and if he had been there when I was there I am sure we could have worked something out.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Timing is as critical with this as much as it is for the engine in your truck to bring you there.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Eyah. Timing, coordination, understanding, communication, appreciation, all important.


----------

